# Will stones stick to pleather?



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just received a request for heat pressing some rhinestones to Pleather Jacket. I am thinking the Jacket will probably warp but want to check in the forums and see if anyone has done this before.

TIA
Tee


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think the stones will stick to pleather and I don't know that I would want to try to heat press the pleather. You could try using the Gem Tac and glue the stones on it. It would take a longer time but I think that would be the only way that they would stick unless you had the ultrasonic applicator, but then I still don't think that the hot fix glue would stick to the pleather.


----------



## ccolors1 (Jan 16, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> I don't think the stones will stick to pleather and I don't know that I would want to try to heat press the pleather. You could try using the Gem Tac and glue the stones on it. It would take a longer time but I think that would be the only way that they would stick unless you had the ultrasonic applicator, but then I still don't think that the hot fix glue would stick to the pleather.


Thanks...the solution I offered was to heat press to felt and then she would gets a seamstress to sew to jacket. I didn't even think glue, that would work even better.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The glue takes a little more time but it works.


----------

